# morbid obese english bulldog- p/u today



## All about Eva (Nov 22, 2008)

I just adopted a 5 year old english bull dog today. She has severe enviromental allergies and since I work in vet med have the means to keep up with her medication (med was costing owner 255 dollars a month). When I went to meet her she is morbidly obese. I was shocked. all her allergies are under control, but i really need to get some weight off her. She is on Science diet adult. I feed taste of the wild. I have no idea where to begin. I know I need to slowly switch her over to my dogs diet, but any ideas on how to make her feel full and cut calories at the same time. I have done a diet on one other dog and it ended up dumpster diving from being hungry. ( went from fast food daily to my house of dry food, battle of wills, I won but with the trash knocked over every day) any tips.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I've never had an obese dog. I have a slightly overweight chihuahua but my mom's not convinced he needs a diet. What I've heard is feed alot of green beans, it won't make them gain weight and they like it and it fills them up! I would also have frequent small feedings seems like the dog would be happier that way and not be as hungry throughout the day. good luck thanks for adopting!


----------



## 2malts4me (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree about the green beans. I feed them to Sophie who has a tendency to be a little heavier than she should and it does help to satisfy her.


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

Your best bet to lose the way efficiently and safely is feeding an ultra premium tinned diet with no grain. It's not going to be as cost effective...but it'll work far better than any dry food you decide. It'll be important that you keep up with teeth cleaning while on a sole tinned diet.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Add green beans to the food, they're good for the dog and will help cut calories while 'filling up' the stomach, I'd get the fresh ones from the grocery store and steam them lightly and cut them into bite size peices. Also just getting her off the junk food and moving will help as well. Be sure you start slowly on the excercise, I'm sure carrying all that weight around has taken a toll on that poor girls health.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Be sure to not just add green beans to the food, but decrease the proportion of kibble that she's getting. Upping the exercise will help a lot, too, but be sure to take her only as far as she can go.


----------



## All about Eva (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I started adding veggies to her diet. I also added brown rice bread. She is in heaven. Our veggie stand opened up today so we got fresh for us and are finishing up the canned (no salt) on her before switching her over to fresh. She also picked out the Taste of the wild and left the Science diet in her bowl. Not for long, did end up eating it, but still found it amusing. Brought her in to my vet today. We were busy so did not have alot of time to look at her. But I am going to run bloodwork on her, just for my peice of mind. Would not suprise me if she was diabetic or close to. She is carring about an extra 15lbs on her. So we have our work cut out.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you have a picture of her? Sometimes people think Bulldogs are overweight when in fact that is just how they are. How much does she weigh?

Is your vet familiar with english Bulldogs? If not, I suggest find one that is. Your vet might be wonderful for other breeds, but brachy's need special attention.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Your Veggie stand opened today? Hold on while I drool a little. I live in WI so it will be some time until I get fresh garden veggies. Um, as far as the weight loss I agree with the adding green beans. Taste of the wild is a great food too. My dogs maintain their weight wonderfully on it without carrying a bunch of extra. I think English Bulldogs tend toward the heavy side so it will be a constant battle for awhile. Can you take her for a walk a few times a day? short walks a few times a day will boost that metabolism too.


----------



## All about Eva (Nov 22, 2008)

She is very experienced with them. She owns one also. I do have photos of her but have problems posting on this forum for some reason. Yeah, she should be about 65lbs and she is 82. The skin on her back is tight, now anyone that knows bull dogs know there should be at least alittle loose skin on the back. Not Ela. They fed her 6 cups a day! Even according to the bag that is enough for a 160lb dog. ( They gave me her left over Science diet in the bag) As of right now, for excersise all I am doing is taking her places with me. Her previous owner said she did nothing but sleep, and did not like to play. So I took her with me today and I think the walk to and from the car and playing outside with my Neapolitan mastiff pup was enough for her. More than she has had in years. She was an only dog now she has a playmate, that should help.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Okay, now you _have_ to find a way to upload pictures! You have a bully and a Neaplitan mastiff puppy?! Those are two of my favorite breeds! _Please please _post some pics  Good luck getting her healthy again. It's wonderful that you've decided to adopt her and have access to such great vet care. Pics? Please?


----------



## All about Eva (Nov 22, 2008)

I think awhile back I was able to get one of the pictures of my Neo to upload in my album. Ill try again today or tommorow to upload more. Ela has severe allergies and the owner could not spend the 255 dollars a month for the meds. Me + wrinkle dog = Sucker. Obviously we named the English Ela and our neo is Eva


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Definately a tad overweight!!! 

Bulldogs are prone to allergies, so once you get her on better food, hopefully things will improve. I'm so glad you have a good vets. They are hard to come by.

BTW... thanks for rescuing her. You are her angel!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Inga said:


> I live in WI so it will be some time until I get fresh garden veggies.


Me too! *waves at a fellow Wisconsinite*

Anyway, to the OP, keep us updated on her progress. I'd love to see a before picture and then an after picture when she's lost some poundage! My vet clinic is having a "Biggest Loser" contest, and it's fun to follow the progress of those dogs. 

Re: posting pictures: I upload mine on photobucket and then copy and paste the link here, with







after the link.


----------



## All about Eva (Nov 22, 2008)

I was thinking that about photobucket. I will definatly take before and after photos, great idea. My canine biggest looser. I was also hoping with a better diet her allergies would be better controlled also. They said they did a food trial on her to no success. Then again the food trial diets are all corn based also!  Shocking huh- Not really.
I can not believe this dog, other than the overweight, and allergy issue, she rocks. Does not jump on furniture, fully housetrained (barks at the door to go out) knows all her commands, Does well with dogs and cats and kids, and has never had a treat before. (dont ask) could not ask for more. You can tell she misses her old owner, so sad. I can not say she was abused because they did love her. Great dog, wish more of my fosters were like her when I use to foster, then they would have been a breeze to adopt out.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

One other quick suggestion, get a full thyroid panel done (the type sent to a lab, not in house) often when a dog is that overweight there's an underlying thyroid condition as well. Thyroid will often have many of the same symptoms of allergies (hair loss, itchy skin ect) and it can exacebate many things INCLUDING allergies and diabeties.

Yes, Bulldogs ROCK, I miss my Xena SOOO bad!!!!!! Unfortunately she had to go to another home (with a behaviorist) that could work with the problems caused by the prior owners abuse.


----------



## All about Eva (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah I agree completely, the thyroid panel and Complete blood panel was the reason I brought her to work with me today but we had run out of time and I am going to bring her in on Saturday for it.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I will tell you what worked for me. In December 2007, we adopted an obese sheltie. Katie was a typical height sheltie, 14" but weighed 43.7lbs. I put her on Wellness Core's reduced fat, she ate one cup a day which was actually probably too much but in one year, she lost 18lbs! She also got a spoonful of canned with her pills/supplements and still lost. She has arthritis & hip dysplasia so exercise wasn't something that helped with the weight loss.
Good luck!


----------



## tack77 (Mar 29, 2009)

Please keep us updated on how your dog is doing. Im currently having the same problem with my 5 year old male English Bully. He weighs 77 pounds and climbing. Ive had him on a strict 3 cups of Iams for the last 6 months, and hasnt lost a pound. This last trip to the vet, they checked for hypothyroidism and test came back neg. Now he is on Hills R/D, which is really expensive, but hopefully something gives. He sheds horribly, has dermatitis, has bad ear infections often....he really needs to drop some weight.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

tack,
get him OFF the Iams and S/D,it's TRASH. Go to a LOW CARB food and put green beans in it for filler. 

The reason your dog has the ear infections and sheds is he's having allergies to the food he's on, it could be all the corn, wheat and soy that's in it. 

A named meat or meat meal should ALWAYS be the first ingredient in a quality kibble and two of the first three as well, you should NEVER see Corn, wheat or soy in the food nor ANYTHING that is a by-product, or not named for the source (ex animal fat). 

Another alternative would be a good, well thought out Raw diet, there are plenty of people here that can guide you down that road.


----------



## tack77 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for yor reply cshellenberger, can you recommend a good Low Carb food?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

tack77 said:


> Please keep us updated on how your dog is doing. Im currently having the same problem with my 5 year old male English Bully. He weighs 77 pounds and climbing. Ive had him on a strict 3 cups of Iams for the last 6 months, and hasnt lost a pound. This last trip to the vet, they checked for hypothyroidism and test came back neg. Now he is on Hills R/D, which is really expensive, but hopefully something gives. He sheds horribly, has dermatitis, has bad ear infections often....he really needs to drop some weight.


I'm going to offer some advice, hope it's okay and you're open to advice! Get him off the Iams. If your dog has dermatitis and ear infections, he *may* have a food allergy/sensitivity. I have a list of ingredients, from a friend who got it from Tufts, of ingredients to avoid, unless you want to do allergy testing. The ingredients to avoid are chicken, soy, corn, wheat, rice & flax.
The foods I found that do not have these are 

Calif natural herring & sweet potato
Solid Gold's holistique Blendz
Timberwolf's ocean blue
Taste of the Wild's Pacific Stream

I would start with a food change. 3 cups per day is TOO much. If you tell us what food you'd like to try, we can help you with the amounts. Watch treats. Check them for ingredients. Use green beans with his food as a no cal filler. Exercise should increase. 
Hope this helps


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

tack77 said:


> Thanks for yor reply cshellenberger, can you recommend a good Low Carb food?


I like Evo, but there are several good ones on the market. Look at the smaller pet supply stores as they often have the best selection. Be SURE you do the transition SLOWLY otherwise you'll upset his system.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

tack77 said:


> Thanks for yor reply cshellenberger, can you recommend a good Low Carb food?


are you looking for a food with grains or grainfree? I have a link to grainfree foods and they tell you which are low or moderate carbs


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Marie, could you post both links?

tack, I'd go grain free Low Carb just to be sure you don't get something your EB is allergic to, very rarely a dog will allergic to rice as well.


----------



## tack77 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you all for you help. marie, id be interested in those links.

After doing an online search, I found a feed rite not so far away that sales the taste of the wild and the Calif natural herring & sweet potato. Are these foods low in carbs and grainfree?

Thanks again everybody

I just went and bought a 5 lb bag of the Taste of the Wild's Pacific Stream. Hopefully after weaning him onto it I see some results. Im also going to try and track down some green beans today.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

tack77 said:


> Thank you all for you help. marie, id be interested in those links.
> 
> After doing an online search, I found a feed rite not so far away that sales the taste of the wild and the Calif natural herring & sweet potato. Are these foods low in carbs and grainfree?
> 
> ...


FYI, out of the three TOTW's, the Pacific Stream is moderate carb, not low.

www.dogfoodproject.com
on the left, you'll see a link for grainfree foods. (if this doesn't work, just do www.dogfoodproject.com


----------



## tack77 (Mar 29, 2009)

good grief, back to the feed store it looks like


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

tack77 said:


> good grief, back to the feed store it looks like


if you havent' opened the bag, see if they will take it back. I forgot to say in my earlier post, Cal Nat is NOT grainfree, don't know bout the carbs. It's what worked for my dog so I stuck with it. He does great on the TOTW fish one, but if your dog is overweight, you may want to try low carb. You could also stick with the TOTW you have, while it's moderate carb, it may work for awhile, you can then try the other two formulas. I know many people who feed it and rotate and/or mix


----------



## tack77 (Mar 29, 2009)

I already opened the bag, but fortunatley I just got the 5 lb bag. The dog seems to love it so far so ill use this stuff up and then wean him on the low carb one,,,at least maybe this will start to help with the allergies.

Snow and rain here in Michigan today, hopefully tommorow is a better day for exercise!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

It will take two to three weeks to really start seeing results on the allergy front. Go ahead with the green beans too(canned no salt is fine) I'd make about 1/4 of his feedings green beans, it will reduce the caloric intake no matter what you feed. Also, be careful of how many treats you give, if you must give treats use carrots cut into bite sized peices (my dogs LOVE them).


----------



## tack77 (Mar 29, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks for all the advice. My EB is seems to be doing much better already and has only been on this new diet for a week now. I swear I can already tell a difference in his coat. Though weather is still very iffy here in Michigan, we have enjoyed a walk everyday for the last 4 days. I just hope he sheds some weight.

Thanks again


----------



## tack77 (Mar 29, 2009)

UPDATE

As I said at first, I started my EB on Tate of the wild pacific stream, but I immediately began to wean him on TOTW High prarie becuase it's low carb. My dog is acting great, I can tell a huge difference in his coat and character,,,in addition, weve enjoyed a walk everyday.

For the last 2 days, He has had real mucousy stool, with a little blood. Im wondering if maybe this food is a little too much protein for him, or is this something that will settle in time?

Any help appreciated

Thanks


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

rosemaryninja said:


> Be sure to not just add green beans to the food, but decrease the proportion of kibble that she's getting. Upping the exercise will help a lot, too, but be sure to take her only as far as she can go.


That's good point. Also find a quality dog food that is Hypoallergenic or/and grain-free dog food might help as well plus look at the fat/protein % content. The range would be perhaps 7-12% fat, & cut the intake of food you put in the food bowl


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

> For the last 2 days, He has had real mucousy stool, with a little blood. Im wondering if maybe this food is a little too much protein for him, or is this something that will settle in time?


I wouldn't worry about the loose stools, but if there's blood, I think you should consult your vet immediately.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

When my dogs had colitis pumpkin fixed the mucous and bit of blood in the stools and they were fine. When my younger dog had mucous and blood in his stool when starting raw a bit more bone fixed that. From MY two experiences more fiber/roughage seems to help the problem.

Colitis is irritation of the colon. New food can cause this. If it gets bad then I reset the system by doing the sick dog diet of 12-24 hour fasting, overcooked rice/chicken food then gradually back to the regular kibble.


----------

